# Frozen embryos destroyed without our knowledge



## jollyjosie (Nov 6, 2011)

I am currently 35 weeks pregnant following a FET cycle  and a couple of weeks ago. Contacted our clinic to ask when the renewel would be up on our remaining frosties as I am confused because we have had several batches of frosties that over the years we have always paid to remain in storage and used them.

Today I received a phone call to say they were destroyed as the 5 year deadline was up in March and we had not replied to the letter they sent us

What letter We never had a letter or phone call this time ( we always have had both previously) surely it should have been sent special delivery or recorded
I just got a " sorry but that's it"

I am horrified, devastated and so upset   we would never have not paid or consented to the storage, what I find odd is the clinic only rang after Xmas to ask how the pregnancy was doing and if I would fill in an evaluation form when baby was born, bit no mention of the embryos then. 
We have not moved, nor changed emails or phone numbers.

Is this right to do what they have done

:-( :-( :<


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I think there is a lady on here who embryos got destroyed by mistake ! 
Maybe contact her and see what she says about the procedure


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

You should post in the ask a lawyer section here, what they have done is shocking, big hugs xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's awful, I would contact a lawyer 2 x


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there,

Congrats on your pregnancy!

But I really can't believe what they have done. Surely that's not right? Surely among all of those consent forms there are rules around when they can destroy embryos, and the level of consent required for them to take any action?? Yes, I would contact a lawyer. I would say contact HFEA, but something in my gut says that they might be more on the side of the clinics?? 

I'm so sorry that this happened to you. This journey is so hard, there are so many obstacles as it is, without the sheer crap non-thinking way they have handled you being one of them. 

can I add something else? These last weeks of your pregnancy are so precious!!!!!! If I knew back then that I wasn't going to have a second pregnancy, I would have relished the last weeks of my one so much more......  Relax, pamper yourself, enjoy it........  

R xxx


----------

